# Ariens 22" compact or Toro 24" 724 powermax



## superslim (Feb 23, 2013)

Greetings all,
Im on the fence between the two snow blowers , they are somewhat identical in features, but Toro has Briggs and Ariens has LCT. What do you think is best...Im gonna buy today, if I can just decide.

Thanks for any helpful advice.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello superslim, welcome to SBF. the briggs motor on the toro is probally made in china and i'm not the person to ask cause i'm a big fan of toro snowblowers. hows the dealer network in your area? around here there are way more toro dealers than ariens


----------



## superslim (Feb 23, 2013)

detdrbuzzard, in NY we got Toro and Ariens dealers in spotty areas, and they all can sell me the moon....I joined this forum to get some good advice. If the 205 or 208 cc Briggs is made oversees than it would be just the same, now personal preference, I guess? Thanks


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

let us know which you decide to get and post some pic's of it
do you have to have a new blower? did you look at any used ones


----------



## Laker (Feb 13, 2013)

+1 on used. 1/2 price or less for better quality. Check out Craigslist in your area of NY or tell us where you and we'll find/suggest a nice one for you.


----------



## superslim (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks Gentlemen,
I tried the Craigslist and ebay local pickup for 3 months already. Kinda shady business out here, like broken sheers or leaking blocks sold as" like new" or the last guy says, " im not sure, let me ask my wife?"

Buy new and worry less, I hope.........


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

superslim said:


> Thanks Gentlemen,
> I tried the Craigslist and ebay local pickup for 3 months already. Kinda shady business out here, like broken sheers or leaking blocks sold as" like new" or the last guy says, " im not sure, let me ask my wife?"
> 
> Buy new and worry less, I hope.........


 if the price were right i would take one with broken shear pins, thats an easy fix and if you can do the work yourself less than a $10 dollar fix. check out some of the " how to " vids on you tube. i would pass on a leaking block. right now i don't have time or space for an engine swap


----------



## superslim (Feb 23, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> if the price were right i would take one with broken shear pins, thats an easy fix and if you can do the work yourself less than a $10 dollar fix. check out some of the " how to " vids on you tube. i would pass on a leaking block. right now i don't have time or space for an engine swap


I agree with you, but, i hate the feeling, after it snows, that the used blower may have more gremlins to address. It sucks, cause some of the older snow blowers don't match the quality of the newer ones, unfortunately.


----------



## Laker (Feb 13, 2013)

Roadtrip to Philly?
We don't get a lot of snow here (last big storm was 2010) so they tend to be in better condition. 

CRAFTSMAN SNOWBLOWER**TWO STAGE 5HP. 23" USED ONLY ONCE
ARIENS SELF PROPELLED SNOW BLOWER
Ariens 524 snow blower
Ariens 28" Snow Blower
NEW ARIENS 921022 DELUXE ST28LE - 28" 250cc Two-Stage Snow Blower
Ariens Snow Blower-824
Snow Blower - Toro Power Max
TORO 2 STAGE 24" SNOW BLOWER

I got a $1400 2004 model Ariens (11hp 28" - 924121) with less than 10 hours of use for $500. Just needed an oil change, lube and the carb cleaned out. I did replace the belts, friction disk and gearbox oil, just because, since "I was already in there"


----------



## fronos4 (Jan 29, 2011)

Some of us have our preferred brands, I have both brands an Ariens 2 stage and a Toro SS. For 2 stage I'd go with the Ariens - more metal than plastic. Obviously each material has there +/-, depending on how well you take care of your equipment has some influence on longevity. From what I've seen from those 2 models the Ariens is a bit cheaper. Any reason why the Compact 24 isn't the model in the mix, that one if I'm not mistaken has the same Briggs as the Toro. Either way, I say go for the Ariens. Let us know what you ended up with!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I would go with something that allows for easy turning. Once I got my 70s Ariens I became spoiled and I was over the "manhandle it around the corner" routine.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

superslim said:


> some of the older snow blowers don't match the quality of the newer ones, unfortunately.


That can be true..but for the most part, it isnt true..
but it depends on how far you go back, and what you are comparing.
For the past 25 years or so, the smaller, less expensive "entry level" machines tend to be lower quality, while the larger, more expensive "mid level" and "Pro" models are better quality..

So if you are comparing a 10 year old Low-end MTD to a more recent "high end" machine, then it could be accurate to say "some of the older snow blowers don't match the quality of the newer ones"..But that wouldnt be comparing "apples to apples" as they say..you cant compare a used 1985 Ford Escort with a brand-new Lexus!  and conclude "older is worse"..because "old" isnt really part of the equation..You could compare a 10 year old Honda Accord to a brand-new Hyuandi and conclude "older is better", but again, the quality difference has nothing to do with age..You have to stay at the "apples to apples" level for it to have any meaning.

If you compare snowblowers of the same general "level"..Then it's almost always accurate to say "older machines are better quality than newer machines"..

Since you are looking in the 20" and 24" inch range, you are looking at the "entry level" and "small 2-stage" snowblower end of the spectrum..("small" doesnt always mean "low quality"..somettmes it does, sometimes it doesnt..Most "low quality" machines happen to be small, because smaller is cheaper..but it is possible to find "small and good quality"..you just have to learn the difference...But yes, many newer machines are not great quality at that level..For a 20" machine, I would only recommend Ariens and Toro, nothing else..(actually, I wouldnt recommend a 20" by any manufacturer..If you only need a 20" snowblower, go with a single stage..For a "small 2-stage" go for a 24-inch with multiple speeds)

And here is where "quality, older and used" comes into the equation..
It is very possible to get a very reliable used snowblower for $200..Avoid MTD and you will be fine!  For used machines, I would recommend only Ariens, Toro, Simplicity, Gilson and Honda..No other names..
(Gilson is good quality, but parts might be a concern..parts arent really a concern with the other names)

I bought a 40 year old Ariens 4 years ago, and it works great! 
IMO, it is a far superior machine, in quality, than a brand-new low-end MTD..yes, even when factoring in the 40 years of use, its *still* better!

(my snowblower research is detailed in the link below)

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

superslim said:


> Greetings all,
> Im on the fence between the two snow blowers , they are somewhat identical in features, but Toro has Briggs and Ariens has LCT. What do you think is best...Im gonna buy today, if I can just decide.
> 
> Thanks for any helpful advice.


The different engines are a non-issue IMO.
Both are made in China, both should be decent quality.
Engine alone shouldn't be a "deciding factor", in this particular comparison.
These particular engines are pretty much equal.

Scot


----------



## superslim (Feb 23, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> The different engines are a non-issue IMO.
> Both are made in China, both should be decent quality.
> Engine alone shouldn't be a "deciding factor", in this particular comparison.
> These particular engines are pretty much equal.
> ...


Thanks for your input. You and the others made very valuable points. 
I am deciding on a 2006 Ariens 5524..very clean and has a broken shear bolt that the seller is withholding that info. I like it for the teh engine . If this falls through , I decided to get a new Ariens 22 compact. Hope Im making good decision. BTW the 5524 is selling for 400.00


----------



## Laker (Feb 13, 2013)

superslim said:


> Thanks for your input. You and the others made very valuable points.
> I am deciding on a 2006 Ariens 5524..very clean and has a broken shear bolt that the seller is withholding that info. I like it for the teh engine . If this falls through , I decided to get a new Ariens 22 compact. Hope Im making good decision. BTW the 5524 is selling for 400.00



When you check it out, if it really is just the shear pin... 
With the motor off, you should be able to freely spin both sides of the auger on the shaft....With the engine running and the auger lever engaged, you should see the gearbox shaft rotating inside the hollow auger shaft. Don't forget, $400 is the asking price, not necessarily the selling price. Good luck


----------



## superslim (Feb 23, 2013)

Laker said:


> When you check it out, if it really is just the shear pin...
> With the motor off, you should be able to freely spin both sides of the auger on the shaft....With the engine running and the auger lever engaged, you should see the gearbox shaft rotating inside the hollow auger shaft. Don't forget, $400 is the asking price, not necessarily the selling price. Good luck


Whew!!! im glad you told me this. when engine is off...left auger spins and right auger is locked. I saw that there is a missing shear in the middle...just a hole to which i cannot see thru on the spinning auger. what else may I be looking for. also the asking is 500.00 got him to 400...hopefully no other gremlins????


----------



## Laker (Feb 13, 2013)

That was assuming both shear pins were broken: each side has an independent auger and shear pin.

Shear pin good: locked when motor off. spins with the motor on when engaged

Shear pin bad: Spins by hand when off, shaft inside auger (from gear box) spins when motor on and handle engaged.

How does she start up and idle?
drive it through all the speeds and reverse.


----------



## superslim (Feb 23, 2013)

Laker said:


> That was assuming both shear pins were broken: each side has an independent auger and shear pin.
> 
> Shear pin good: locked when motor off. spins with the motor on when engaged
> 
> ...


She starts and idles good, even on lowest speed. Speeds are good and reverse is good. You think its a deal at 400.00 or.... whats your guess?


----------



## Laker (Feb 13, 2013)

it's (local) market driven. If you're not finding anything locally in good condition, in that price range, then yes it's a good deal... for you. In Philly, it would be a $300-400 machine in (perfect) working order. just my .02 cents. Remember my previous post? 
Here's a $400 asking price unit. --> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/grd/3640073920.html
local to me.


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

superslim said:


> Thanks Gentlemen,
> I tried the Craigslist and ebay local pickup for 3 months already. Kinda shady business out here, like broken sheers or leaking blocks sold as" like new" or the last guy says, " im not sure, let me ask my wife?"
> 
> Buy new and worry less, I hope.........


What do you mean "leaking blocks"? Like Tecumseh engines leaking out the side of the block where the connecting rod busted through it? Like that kinda leaking blocks?


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Superslim you will find that your statement of newer vs old will end up the opposite.
New have the bells and whistles and run Super fantastic when new but in 10 yrs it will have way more problems than a 30/40 yr old used one present day. Listen to sscotsman!
This is because everything you buy today is not meant to be repaired it is a throw away item. Different shelf life on todays products than in the past if that makes sense. You probably will be able to do repairs but you will be doing a lot of repairs because the metal is cheaper because recycled metals are used so much more and are not the quality of older metals...the plastic is cheaper and thinner...I believe some snowblowers consoles are cracking and they are only five years old. Motors are made in China now...Do you know if parts will be available??? One minute it is the Chng shin factory oh wait.....now it's chin fang wah factory..... They will run great in the first five years but lets see how many are in repair shops in the next ten...I'm guessing lots. They are kinda like all those products at the christmas tree shop they look good and work great for a couple of years but they are made in china and lack quality control and as we know restricitons are minimal...aka lead paint...poisons...Etc and have a short shelf life.
Maybe China has finally improved their quality control it remains to be seen.


----------



## superslim (Feb 23, 2013)

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> Superslim you will find that your statement of newer vs old will end up the opposite.
> New have the bells and whistles and run Super fantastic when new but in 10 yrs it will have way more problems than a 30/40 yr old used one present day. Listen to sscotsman!
> This is because everything you buy today is not meant to be repaired it is a throw away item. Different shelf life on todays products than in the past if that makes sense. You probably will be able to do repairs but you will be doing a lot of repairs because the metal is cheaper because recycled metals are used so much more and are not the quality of older metals...the plastic is cheaper and thinner...I believe some snowblowers consoles are cracking and they are only five years old. Motors are made in China now...Do you know if parts will be available??? One minute it is the Chng shin factory oh wait.....now it's chin fang wah factory..... They will run great in the first five years but lets see how many are in repair shops in the next ten...I'm guessing lots. They are kinda like all those products at the christmas tree shop they look good and work great for a couple of years but they are made in china and lack quality control and as we know restricitons are minimal...aka lead paint...poisons...Etc and have a short shelf life.
> Maybe China has finally improved their quality control it remains to be seen.


I actally meant , I prefer the older machines, as they are built better.


----------



## superslim (Feb 23, 2013)

Gentlemen,
after 14 craigslist and ebay inquires and viewing and "trying out" some good used pre LCT ariens models ranging from 624,724,5524,5520 and a 11528, all great models , some with ticks and some with wear that would require more attention than I can handle. I just went new for an entry level compact 22.

I got good information from all of you and then some. Laker, almost did that road trip to Philly.... the pickens in NY are slim


----------

